# Fischfrikadellen



## Trompetenkäfer (17. April 2003)

Hallo ihr Kochexperten

Ich koche und brate seit vielen Jahren Fischgerichte.
Bis zum heutigen Zeitpunkt, hat das auch jeden gut geschmeckt bzw. er hat es überlebt.

Aber Spaß beiseite.

Ich brauche ein echt gut Rezept, für Fischfrikadellen mit Dorsch.
Wir fahren wie jedes Jahr die beiden Wochen vor Vatertag nach Langeland und wollen mal Frikadellen vom Dorsch essen.
Das war noch nie auf der Speisekarte.

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Trompetenkäfer (25. April 2003)

Moin 

Da, nach so langer Zeit überhaupt kein Boardi auf meine Anfrage geantwortet hat, habe ich mich einmal schlau gemacht.

Ich habe das folgende Gericht nachgekocht und für sehr gut befunden.

Als Beilagen empfehle ich Möhrchen und Karotten, sowie Kartoffelpüre.
Eine Sauce auf Butterbasis kommt auch gut.

So jetzt kommt das Retzept


Zutaten für ca. 12 Frikadellen


1 kg  Fisch (ausgenommen, geschuppt und ohne Kopf)  2  eingeweichte Brötchen                                               2  kleine Zwiebeln                                                         2  Eier                                                                         50 gr.  Butter                                                                1 Bd.  Petersilie                                                          200 gr.  Paniermehl                                                    100 gr.  Butterschmalz                                                   1 Btl.  Bratfischgewürz (Ubena)                              etwas   Pfeffer 







Zubereitung:

Den Fisch in reichlich Wasser ca. 7 Minuten kochen, anschließend abtropfen und abkühlen lassen. Die kleingehackten Zwiebeln in der Butter glasig dünsten.

Den abgekühlten Fisch weitestgehend von den Gräten befreien und mit den eingeweichten Brötchen zusammen durch den Fleischwolf drehen. Die Fisch-Brötchenmasse in eine große Schüssel geben und mit den in Butter glasierten Zwiebeln, den Eiern, der Petersilie, dem Pfeffer und dem Fischgewürz vermengen.

Anschließend aus der Masse handgroße Frikadellen formen, in Paniermehl wenden und in dem Butterschmalz braten.

 Guten Appetit


Gruß und 
Petri-Heil


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2003)

Uuups, normalerweise antworte ich ja immer auf "Kochfragen, die habe ich wohl übersehen:c 
Aber Du hast ja trotzdem ein gutes Rezept gefunden und auch gleich noch hier reingestellt:m


----------



## muddyliz (25. April 2003)

*Rezepte für Fischfrikadellen*

Schau mal nach unter http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## chippog (25. April 2003)

grundsätzlich erst mal danke für deinen link, muddyliz, wieso eigentlich muddyliz, klingt witzig!

ich will doch wie so oft und immer wieder vor der drei s regel warnen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! da wir angler frischen fisch fangen, was auch sonst, wenn nicht irgendjemand auf die idee kommt, am schneidertag abschliessend in den fischladen zu gehen, also wirklich frischen fisch, verderben wir uns mit dem säure s nur den feinen fischgeschmack, den eben nur ein frischer fisch aufweisen kann. säubern, na klar! salzen, vorsichtig, schliesslich wollen wir geniessen und nicht konservieren, säuern, nur beim essen und zwar mit weisswein, gebratenen fisch von mir aus auch mit leichtem rotwein.

das eigentliche thema fischfrikadellen, möchte ich dahingehend kommentieren, dass ich frischen oder nur wenige tage eingefrorenen fisch niemals zu fischfrikadellen verarbeiten würde, da es eine zerstörung der sagenhaften und immer wieder leckeren struktur des fischfleisches ist. liegt er schon länger im gefrierer, nur zu, an sonsten kann ich zum beispiel empfehlen, die filets in joghurt naturell zu schmeissen, zu paniermehlen, zu braten und zu geniessen, ok, da ist auch säure drin, milchsäure im joghurt, in dem fall aber immer noch interessanter als fischfrikadellen. der joghurt lässt sich auch mit allerlei gewürzen "anspitzen", zum beispiel curry, kaschmir marsala, ... aber erst mal so probieren, auch gerne kalt aufs brot bei der nächsten angeltour! kommt immer gut an! chipp


----------



## muddyliz (26. April 2003)

1) muddyliz ist die "Verenglischung" von Moderlieschen.
2) Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem Joghurt, werde es mal ausprobieren.
3) Du hast recht, das mit den Fischfrikadellen ist eigentlich ein Abstieg, aber andererseits hast du bei vielen Fischen das Problem mit den Gräten, und die kriegst du eben bei Frikadellen nicht mit. Ich esse lieber einen Brassen als eine Forelle, aber die Grätenpuhlerei ist schon entnervend. Am besten ist immer noch ein selbst geräucherter Hecht, der ist mild im Geschmack, hat festes Fleisch und die Gräten sind gut sichtbar. Probier' doch, aus Räucherfisch eine streichfähige Paste zu machen, das ist auch was Herrliches.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## nikmark (26. April 2003)

Natürlich ist eine Fischfrikadelle eigentlich ein Abstieg,aber eine Brasse ist halt manchmal nur genießbar, wenn man sie 2-3 mal durch den Fleischwolf gedreht hat. Ich habe da ein herrliches Erlebnis: ich war mit der ganzen Familie im Sommerurlaub in Dänemark und haben Unmangen an Plattfischen gefangen. Meine Familie konnte schon keinen Fisch mehr sehen:c . Eines Abends kamen sie von einem Ausflug zurück und auf dem Tisch standen Frikadellen! Endlich kein Fisch mehr war der allgemeine Tenor. Als ich dann servierte wollten sie mich fast lynchen, die Frkadellen waren natürlich aus F.... . Ich hatte einen Heidenspass#v #v #v


----------



## Bellyboatangler (26. April 2003)

Statt Paniermehl solltest Du mal Toastbrot, Weizenbrot oder alte Brötchen nehmen. Dazu noch kleingeschnittene Tomaten und Lauchzwiebeln. Dadurch werden die Frikadellen lockerer und saftiger! 

Ich jedenfalls bevorzuge immer die 3 S Regel(säubern, salzen und Säuern). Am Fangtag wird der Fisch sofort gründlich gesäubert, danach wird er frühestens 12 Stunden nach erledigen vorsichtig in Essigwasser gewaschen. Max. 5min . Danach wird er gesalzen und evtl. mit anderen Kräutern gewürzt und danach wird er gebraten oder gekocht/gedünstet! Räucherfisch wird selbstverständlich nur gesäubert und gesalzen. Evtl mit Zwiebel noch würzen(Makelenfilet).


----------

